# Bow



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

my monster 6!:thumbs_up


----------



## BOWCOUNTRY13 (Jan 2, 2010)

hoyt powerhawk!


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I shoot a hoyt turbohawk.


----------



## peter the elder (Feb 27, 2007)

Destroyer 350


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

sig...


----------



## Hurley64 (Apr 8, 2010)

2009 martin mystic


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I 9 times out of 10 am shooting my compound bow (Mathews Switchback) since I hunt with it, but occasionally I will pull out the 60"/40# Bear Alaskan glass-powered recurve that we got for free we just had to go and buy a string for it. I use the recurve for plinking and shooting at anything I can. I usually don't shoot at anything with my compound but every now and then I will screw in the small game head and walk around my yard and shoot at stuff. I'll probably do that today instead of shooting at a target, man I'm dying to go bowhunting!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

2008 Bowtech 101st Airborne


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

wow pretty interesting hardly anyone shoots only recurve:smile:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, not in this forum they don't. But, if you go to the FITA forum, most of the guys on there are Olympic style recurve shooters. I think that Oly. shooters don't stay here because they are in huge minority.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

How about _neither_?

I shoot self made longbows and hybrids (which is a radical r/d longbow). I don't shoot either recurve or compound anymore (tried one of each over the years... didn't like them!).


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

I enjoy shooting both of my bows. But i like to do trick shots with my dad of of my deck to shoot pumpkins, birds, and yes legal ones only!!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## chaosboy (Sep 30, 2009)

x force vendetta xs


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

sig


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

kegan said:


> How about _neither_?
> 
> I shoot self made longbows and hybrids (which is a radical r/d longbow). I don't shoot either recurve or compound anymore (tried one of each over the years... didn't like them!).


oh srry didn't think anyone shot longbow


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

08avenger said:


> and yes legal ones only!!!!! :darkbeer:


Better be!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

joelpresmyk8 said:


> my monster 6!:thumbs_up


+2 on that. I shoot it for competition and hunting, except the ones with a speed limit, no way i can bring it under 280


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ILuvThemMangos said:


> oh srry didn't think anyone shot longbow


No worries!


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

'09 martin leopard


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Mostly recurves but I shoot longbows also


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

Any one here shoot a crossbow?:awkward:


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

I shoot a hoyt trykon sport too.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

mathews and a revurve
still working on finishing my first longbow


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

X-force Omen


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

hoyt formula Rx with F3 limbs :shade:


----------

